
Amazon EKS Now Supports Dynamic Admission Controllers - InTheArena
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/ann.jspa?annID=6217
======
InTheArena
More specifics around EKS and ISTIO

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/getting-started-
isti...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/getting-started-istio-eks/)

